# NSA Servers Collect Personal Data Sent by iPhone Apps



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2014)

Evil place is evil.


----------



## xes (Jan 27, 2014)

they collect everything, ever. Even those little kinder egg toys. 

This is no supprise.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep...all those mental conspiracy theories are starting to look a little unimaginative after reading about the NSA shit...


----------



## xes (Jan 27, 2014)

yeah, hate to say we told you so but....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2014)

I bet David Icke must be creaming himself thinking about all the money he's going to make now...!


----------



## xes (Jan 27, 2014)

Naah, nobody really pays any attention to him, not even in conspiracy world. Him and Alex Jones are social outcasts from the socially outcast.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah? Then who's the leading lights of that world these days?


----------



## xes (Jan 27, 2014)

TBH I don't really know. Mr Forehead seems to get alot of attention, (David "Im a popstar, honestly" Wilcox, seriously, his singing will make you die laughing) but again, anyone who puts out messages like that are basically being called shills from the offset. Sure they'll have some followers, but it's not like it was.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 27, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Evil place is evil.



Your chums at Apple are up to their nuts in collaboration too.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 27, 2014)

xes said:


> Naah, nobody really pays any attention to him, not even in conspiracy world. Him and Alex Jones are social outcasts from the socially outcast.


Not true.

How many people turned out to see him at Wembley Arena? How much were the tickets? It's on DVD, too. And it's on Netflix. Not bad for an 'outcast'.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

This is rather an important point: 


> But the data, whose volume is soaring as mobile devices have begun to dominate the technological landscape, is a crushing amount of information for the spies to sift through. As smartphone data builds up in N.S.A. and British databases, the agencies sometimes seem a bit at a loss on what to do with it all, the documents show. A few isolated experiments provide hints as to how unwieldy it can be.
> 
> In 2009, the American and British spy agencies each undertook a brute-force analysis of a tiny sliver of their cellphone databases. Crunching just one month of N.S.A. cellphone data, a secret report said, required 120 computers and turned up 8,615,650 “actors” — apparently callers of interest. A similar run using three months of British data came up with 24,760,289 actors.
> 
> ...


----------



## xes (Jan 27, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Not true.
> 
> How many people turned out to see him at Wembley Arena? How much were the tickets? It's on DVD, too. And it's on Netflix. Not bad for an 'outcast'.


Well yes, they have fans, but on the whole, the conspracy world have turned their back on Icke and Jones (and many other speakers). My own little pet theory, is that all that's left, are the undercover moles from random goverment agencies from around the world, all trolling eachother through multiple sock puppet accounts. But then, my toes aren't really in this end of it all.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 28, 2014)

editor said:


> This is rather an important point:



hmmmmm.....

the systems used/ by the big TLA agencies dont really work like normal computers do. they use something called a shared nothing architecture in a MPP system (normal databases operate in something called SMP). this makes them EXTREMELY efficient for searching for data.

easy analogy:

BIG SMP system (Oracle etc). 1 very fit and powerful person goes round a supermarket collecting 200 items of food from 200 aisles and then uses a single checkout to pay
MPP system (e.g. teradata/netezza) 200 scrawny teenagers grab 1 item each from 200 aisles and then use 200 tills to pay. they then meet up and dump it all into a big trolly

RL example. multi petabyte system used by large retailer. can look for items puchased by an individual (ie pick out their complete purchasing history) and then compare it to various segments in under 5 seconds. 

walmart analyses a customers shopping, uses predictive analytical software to determine what they wil need next and works out what coupons to send them to get them to go back to walmart before the customer has left the carpark.

the tech to do this sort of thing is very mature and well understood. the figures in that article are not big ones in the world of enterprise data warehousing. (the actual cdr data etc collected is huge but that example isnt - we deal with far bigger queries on a daily basis).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 28, 2014)

editor said:


> This is rather an important point:



If it's so unwieldy as to be useless.... why do they keep collecting it?

They keep collecting it, and put out stories in the media that say, in essence - 'Aw, shucks, yeah we're collecting it, but it's all so much that all we can really do is throw up our hands in frustration. You folks got nothing to worry about!'


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 28, 2014)

I wonder how the other brands fare in this regard?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I wonder how the other brands fare in this regard?


----------

